# Suspect Charged with Fatally Shooting Pennsylvania Trooper's Daughter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thepittsburghchannel.com*

An arrest was made on Thursday in connection with a fatal shooting in New Castle involving a state trooper's daughter. 
Police found Kayla Jones, 19, with a gunshot wound to her chest in the 700 block of Chestnut Street on Wednesday night, authorities said. 
Jones was transferred to Jameson Hospital, where she later died. 
Police arrested and charged Lee Campbell III, 18, with criminal homicide. 
Witnesses told police Campbell tried to give Jones CPR in an attempt to save her life. 
According to police, the gun was in Campbell's hand and fired, striking Jones in the arm. The bullet the penetrated her chest. 
Campbell is being held without bail at the Lawrence County Jail. 
New Castle police are continuing to investigate.


----------

